

Oracle Brings Java to iOS Devices (and Android too) - javinpaul
https://blogs.oracle.com/mobile/entry/oracle_brings_java_to_ios

======
bdfh42
Very clever - lots of points for the builders of such a thing as I am sure it
was not that easy but the big question would remain - why?

It sounds a mess - you don't even get to code in (quote) "low level" HTML5.

I think I will pass.

~~~
cpleppert
I'm not sure how the HTML5 wrapper can communicate with the java runtime in a
performant way. That has been the major issue with similar ideas as no mobile
platform allows direct dom access to its webview widget.

Unless I'm missing something the java ME runtime has very poor performance
compared to other smartphone vms and doesn't have a JIT at all. I don't think
this will fly...

~~~
Zigurd
It is unlikely to be a Java ME VM under this. It is most likely Java SE or
CDC.

A comparison, with Android, of VM performance and battery life would be
interesting. There might be some "mobilizing" of SE that they got from SavaJe
and applied to this.

